#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Drain system at oil offshore platforms

## Mohamed

I need any Guide for Design Considerations ,procedure and standard for open and close  drain system at oil offshore platform  


See More: Drain system at oil offshore platforms

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks for**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 	 help in this subject 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]






> Hi:
> 
> I found information related to offshore drainage in the following API documents:
> 
> API RP 14C (2001, reaffirmed 2007) Recommended Practice for Analysis,  Design, Installation, and Testing of Basic Surface Safety Systems for  Offshore Production Platforms
> 
> API RP 14E (1991) Recommended Practice for Design and Installation of Offshore Production Platform Piping Systems
> 
> API RP 14J (2001) Recommended Practice for Design and Hazards Analysis for Offshore Production Facilities
> ...

----------

